# UGA center Ben Jones-"we've got something special coming this week"



## Sugar HillDawg (Sep 27, 2011)

I wonder what it could be?


----------



## lilburnjoe (Sep 27, 2011)

A LOSS in front of a crowd at Sanford & Son Stadium  !


----------



## Hut2 (Sep 27, 2011)

Hopefully another win!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 27, 2011)

blackout?


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 27, 2011)

Seems like we've covered this ground before.  Don't sing it, just bring it.  Talk is cheap but we have sure been hearing a lot of it the last few seasons.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Sep 27, 2011)

he's gonna eat more grass?

Jones is a moron and a dirty player.


----------



## JCBANJO02 (Sep 27, 2011)

just maybe they are going to BLOCK!!!! 

that would be special.


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 27, 2011)

I remember way back to the last "Black out", Ben Jones was a highly touted freshman, supposedly the next All-American.
BAMA was supposed to be concerned about getting gashed up the middle.
The indelible image that I carry from that match-up is Mt. Cody pushing Jones 5 yds back with his helmet over his head, tossing him around like a rag doll, it got to the point later in the game where I was actually feeling sorry for the kid.

I agree with SGD,..."bring it, don't sing it"


----------



## jbird1 (Sep 27, 2011)

RipperIII said:


> I remember way back to the last "Black out", Ben Jones was a highly touted freshman, supposedly the next All-American.
> BAMA was supposed to be concerned about getting gashed up the middle.
> The indelible image that I carry from that match-up is Mt. Cody pushing Jones 5 yds back with his helmet over his head, tossing him around like a rag doll, it got to the point later in the game where I was actually feeling sorry for the kid.
> 
> I agree with SGD,..."bring it, don't sing it"



I believe I've seen Ben Jones rip a few helmets off in his time.  "Next All-American"??  The way I remember it UGA was one of the few to offer him...on the spot after he schooled every Blue Chip DL at the UGA camp.  I  agree, leave the talk alone but your post is pure Crimson "homerism."  Just cause he left the state of Alabama to play football???  Weak!!


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 27, 2011)

jbird1 said:


> I believe I've seen Ben Jones rip a few helmets off in his time.  "Next All-American"??  The way I remember it UGA was one of the few to offer him...on the spot after he schooled every Blue Chip DL at the UGA camp.  I  agree, leave the talk alone but your post is pure Crimson "homerism."  Just cause he left the state of Alabama to play football???  Weak!!



He got hyped in every telecast that I saw.
I could care less that he left Alabama.
He got schooled by an upstart BAMA team.
UGA was preseason #1 that season.
I am a BAMA homer.
I am also clear in my assessment,...so what is your point?


----------



## jbird1 (Sep 27, 2011)

OHHHHH... sorry there ripper...didn't mean to offend.  My pops is a BAMA alum so I'm pretty plugged in to your clan.  Ben Jones was "3 stars" or whatever...hardly a blue chip "next all-american."  I normally leave the sports forum to the experts but I gotta defend the heart and soul of OL line from that kind of rubbish.  I figured you would have a soft spot for him anyways after attempting to neutralize Fairley last year.  Ben Jones is a warrior..period!  As for your latest twisted Crimson comments on Jones; Mt. Cody was a JC transfer...not some frosh, UGA was preseason #1 because of Stafford and Moreno..not Jones.  Poor assessment again.  I'll take Ben Jones on my team anyday!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 27, 2011)

jbird1 said:


> OHHHHH... sorry there ripper...didn't mean to offend.  My pops is a BAMA alum so I'm pretty plugged in to your clan.  Ben Jones was "3 stars" or whatever...hardly a blue chip "next all-american."  I normally leave the sports forum to the experts but I gotta defend the heart and soul of OL line from that kind of rubbish.  I figured you would have a soft spot for him anyways after attempting to neutralize Fairley last year.  Ben Jones is a warrior..period!  As for your latest twisted Crimson comments on Jones; Mt. Cody was a JC transfer...not some frosh, UGA was preseason #1 because of Stafford and Moreno..not Jones.  Poor assessment again.  I'll take Ben Jones on my team anyday!



You can keep Ben Jones on your team too.  He is a dirty loser, zero respect for that guy.


----------



## jbird1 (Sep 27, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> You can keep Ben Jones on your team too.  He is a dirty loser, zero respect for that guy.



Just how I like my OL...mean, nasty and as dirty as possible!!!


----------



## the r.o.c. (Sep 27, 2011)

probably be the first center taken in the draft.  the pros really like him.


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 27, 2011)

jbird1 said:


> OHHHHH... sorry there ripper...didn't mean to offend.  My pops is a BAMA alum so I'm pretty plugged in to your clan.  Ben Jones was "3 stars" or whatever...hardly a blue chip "next all-american."  I normally leave the sports forum to the experts but I gotta defend the heart and soul of OL line from that kind of rubbish.  I figured you would have a soft spot for him anyways after attempting to neutralize Fairley last year.  Ben Jones is a warrior..period!  As for your latest twisted Crimson comments on Jones; Mt. Cody was a JC transfer...not some frosh, UGA was preseason #1 because of Stafford and Moreno..not Jones.  Poor assessment again.  I'll take Ben Jones on my team anyday!



Reading and comprehension not your forte I see.

Like many overly excitable blind loyalist, you twist the original post to suit some gaping hole in your Dawg psyche.

Maybe you should "leave the sports forum to the experts".

Did I say that UGA was #1 because of Jones?

Jones is a good player, maybe top 2-3 at his position in the Country, we'll see.

I stand by my original concurrence, "bring it don't sing it"


----------



## fairhopebama (Sep 27, 2011)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> I wonder what it could be?



A chop block?


----------



## jbird1 (Sep 27, 2011)

RipperIII said:


> Reading and comprehension not your forte I see.
> 
> Like many overly excitable blind loyalist, you twist the original post to suit some gaping hole in your Dawg psyche.
> 
> ...



I can comprehend and read between the lines quite well... We can agree there and yes I will leave you to your sports forum brethren.  The facts can sometimes be a hinderance to biased opinion.  You should check out the Political forum...alot of that over there.


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 27, 2011)

fairhope said:


> A chop block?


----------



## fairhopebama (Sep 27, 2011)

Sensitivity has no place in the Sports Forum.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 27, 2011)

jbird1 said:


> Just how I like my OL...mean, nasty and as dirty as possible!!!



I agree with this.


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Sep 27, 2011)

He must have come up with a new version of the chop block or a leg whip to reveal.


----------



## LanierSpots (Sep 27, 2011)

fairhope said:


> A chop block?



nothing special about that.  He does it often.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 27, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> nothing special about that.  He does it often.



Especially in response to thugs who drill his QB in the back with their helmet long after the ball has been thrown.


----------



## GAranger1403 (Sep 27, 2011)

What, is the offensive line only going to allow 6 sacks? Shut your trap and do your job. Talk trash after you beat someone! This crap is unbelievable. You have taken down the Coastal Carolina girl scouts and the Ole miss Nuttbears, now you're gonna get "special"!


----------



## LanierSpots (Sep 27, 2011)

lbzdually said:


> Especially in response to thugs who drill his QB in the back with their helmet long after the ball has been thrown.




You got the sequence wrong bro..


Chop block on Au first

Then spear to Georgia sissy QB.    


Block in the back in response to chop block.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 27, 2011)

GAranger1403 said:


> What, is the offensive line only going to allow 6 sacks? Shut your trap and do your job. Talk trash after you beat someone! This crap is unbelievable. You have taken down the Coastal Carolina girl scouts and the Ole miss Nuttbears, now you're gonna get "special"!



If our linemen were all as big and tough as you try to act we would beat everybody.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 27, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> You got the sequence wrong bro..
> 
> 
> Chop block on Au first
> ...


Stop typing around the sensor. Just because your a mod doesnt give you free rain! Pretty sure that was a homo coment!


----------



## LanierSpots (Sep 27, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> Stop typing around the sensor. Just because your a mod doesnt give you free rain! Pretty sure that was a homo coment!



Your probably right.   I dont think it is the QB that was the sissy.  I think it was the fan base.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 27, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> Your probably right.   I dont think it is the QB that was the sissy.  I think it was the fan base.



Is that a personal attack?


----------



## LanierSpots (Sep 27, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> Is that a personal attack?



No.  Its more of the broad, general type.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 27, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> No.  Its more of the broad, general type.


Ahhite den!


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 27, 2011)

jbird1 said:


> I can comprehend and read between the lines quite well... We can agree there and yes I will leave you to your sports forum brethren.  The facts can sometimes be a hinderance to biased opinion.  You should check out the Political forum...alot of that over there.




Same horse, different color,...I suppose you're an All-star over there?


----------



## nickel back (Sep 27, 2011)

lot of love in this thread


----------



## bam_bam (Sep 27, 2011)

nickel back said:


> lot of love in this thread



Yup feelin the love


----------



## browningboy (Sep 27, 2011)

I dont think any auburn fans should comment on dirty or cheap hits after FAIRLEY !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LanierSpots (Sep 27, 2011)

browningboy said:


> I dont think any auburn fans should comment on dirty or cheap hits after FAIRLEY !!!!!!!!!!




What are you talking about?


----------



## jbird1 (Sep 27, 2011)

RipperIII said:


> Same horse, different color,...I suppose you're an All-star over there?



Hardly...those guys get medevil with fact checking and number crunching.  I'm a broad stroke guy over there but I can usually follow along pretty good.  Deer and Turkey forums are my usual haunts.


----------



## GAranger1403 (Sep 27, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> If our linemen were all as big and tough as you try to act we would beat everybody.



If your lineman were 1/10th as tough as UGA fans talk we could drop the 5 of them in Mexico and clear up the drug wars in less than 24 hours.


----------



## chadair (Sep 27, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> What are you talking about?


----------



## GAranger1403 (Sep 27, 2011)

The helmet to the back was a pretty nasty shot! The rest of those hits were borderline at best.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 27, 2011)

browningboy said:


> I dont think any auburn fans should comment on dirty or cheap hits after FAIRLEY !!!!!!!!!!



Just for the record you are not aloud to say anything bad about Aubarn. Doing so could result in being banned! Trust me it could happen to any one of us at any given time! Go Dawgs!


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 27, 2011)

GAranger1403 said:


> If your lineman were 1/10th as tough as UGA fans talk we could drop the 5 of them in Mexico and clear up the drug wars in less than 24 hours.



Sweet.  Let's try it.


----------



## GAranger1403 (Sep 27, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Sweet.  Let's try it.


----------



## DSGB (Sep 27, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> You got the sequence wrong bro..
> 
> 
> Chop block on Au first
> ...



Actually, Fairley cutting Murray's chin with his face mask was the first incident, but you can believe what you want.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 27, 2011)

chadair said:


>



Great video Stacey! Thanks for giving us an outsider view on this matter. It really shows just how dirty Nick Fairley really is. It could cost you and I getting banned, but it's worth it. Speaking out against Aubarn is a very scary topic around here now!


----------



## LanierSpots (Sep 27, 2011)

Less than 5 mins into the game.


Intentionally try to take a mans knees out.   Plain old dirty.   If I were him, I would have speared everyone on that side of the ball.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Sep 27, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> Less than 5 mins into the game.



FWIW, that play happened 5 minutes into the 2nd quarter.

Chop blocks usually happen for one of two reasons:

Either the 2 OL messed up their assignments and one cuts the DL while the other is supposed to be responsible for someone else.

Or the block was unpurposefully initiated by the defender.  This happens when an OL is supposed to cut block a DL, but before he gets to him the DL has engaged another OL.  This happens to GT a lot.  (I say a lot, we've been called for only one chop this year even though people like to spout off that we do it all of the time.)


----------



## fairhopebama (Sep 27, 2011)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> FWIW, that play happened 5 minutes into the 2nd quarter.
> 
> Chop blocks usually happen for one of two reasons:
> 
> ...



So there is never an instance where a chop block is intentional and just down right dirty?


----------



## LanierSpots (Sep 27, 2011)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> FWIW, that play happened 5 minutes into the 2nd quarter.
> 
> Chop blocks usually happen for one of two reasons:
> 
> ...




There may be instances where teams chop block and it is not intentional but this was not one of those cases.

And if your coach is teaching this, he should be reprimanded for it.   I think some of the blocking rules were actually changed this year due to the constant chop/cut blocking the option teams were doing.

Look, we have had guys in the past who were dirty chop blockers.   I hated them for it.   It is not a part of the game.  Careers can be ended with them...

Lately have been getting chop blocked a lot.   Georgia then Oregon last year and Miss State and Florida Atlantic this year.  All called for illegal chop blocks against us

None for us


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 27, 2011)

Not defending anyone here,...but the chop block featured in the vid is a mild one at best, illegal? absolutely, but Fairly was hit in the hip and barely flinched,...the bad ones are driven into the side of the knee, very risky.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 27, 2011)

RipperIII said:


> Not defending anyone here,...but the chop block featured in the vid is a mild one at best, illegal? absolutely, but Fairly was hit in the hip and barely flinched,...the bad ones are driven into the side of the knee, very risky.


----------



## HermanMerman (Sep 27, 2011)

There was never a successful lineman that did not play dirty.


----------



## fairhopebama (Sep 27, 2011)

Maybe the players that have a valid license will arrive to the stadium on their scooters while the other half of the team takes the team bus. They will all be wearing their new Hells Poochies leather jackets. What a scootercade that will be.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 27, 2011)

fairhope said:


> Maybe the players that have a valid license will arrive to the stadium on their scooters while the other half of the team takes the team bus. They will all be wearing their new Hells Poochies leather jackets. What a scootercade that will be.



If they win they can do that for every home game!


----------



## fairhopebama (Sep 27, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> If they win they can do that for every home game!



I hear ya. Whatever works...


----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 27, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> There may be instances where teams chop block and it is not intentional but this was not one of those cases.
> 
> And if your coach is teaching this, he should be reprimanded for it.   I think some of the blocking rules were actually changed this year due to the constant chop/cut blocking the option teams were doing.
> 
> ...



we owe the barners a few dirty chops for that ovrsized punk named Fairley.


----------



## greene_dawg (Sep 27, 2011)

I wish the self righteous, delusional AU fans would quit it with the "UGA chop blocked first" so we played dirty after that nonsense. Did they even watch the game??? This is where it started. Fat boy intentionally dug his facemask into Murray's exposed chin causing him to get six stitches in the locker room and any OL worth their salt would do something to protect their QB. Fairly is a talent but he is a scumbag of the first order. 



And as for chop blocks, AU is known for them so you Aub's can keep that holier than thou mess to yourselves.







Plenty more where these came from and this is without even mentioning when AU targeted Glen Dorsey's knee on a chop block that could have very easily ended his football career.


----------



## boothy (Sep 27, 2011)

fairley's helmet got stuck with murray's, it happens.  I played football for 15 years and had that happen countless times.  As far a chop blocking no one wants to see a kids knees get taken out no matter what team you pull for.  I have had my knee reconstructed and it is not pleasant.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 27, 2011)

As to Green's post. Another fine example of the truth! Go Dawgs!


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Sep 28, 2011)

fairhope said:


> So there is never an instance where a chop block is intentional and just down right dirty?



Im not sure how you arrived at that conclusion from reading my post.


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 28, 2011)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Im not sure how you arrived at that conclusion from reading my post.



If Ben has all of you nerds all fired up, he is a DGD!


----------



## greene_dawg (Sep 28, 2011)

boothy said:


> fairley's helmet got stuck with murray's, it happens.  I played football for 15 years and had that happen countless times.



If you can watch that video and honestly say that their facemasks were stuck then you need a bigger monitor. I guess his hand was stuck on Jame's facemask here too?


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Sep 28, 2011)

boothy said:


> fairley's helmet got stuck with murray's, it happens.



Are you kidding me?


----------



## DSGB (Sep 28, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> Less than 5 mins into the game.
> 
> 
> Intentionally try to take a mans knees out.   Plain old dirty.   If I were him, I would have speared everyone on that side of the ball.



If you'd have watched your own video, that happened in the 2nd quarter. The helmet incident was on Georgia's first series with 10 min left in the 1st. 



greene_dawg said:


> I wish the self righteous, delusional AU fans would quit it with the "UGA chop blocked first" so we played dirty after that nonsense. Did they even watch the game??? This is where it started. Fat boy intentionally dug his facemask into Murray's exposed chin causing him to get six stitches in the locker room and any OL worth their salt would do something to protect their QB. Fairly is a talent but he is a scumbag of the first order.
> 
> 
> 
> ...







boothy said:


> fairley's helmet got stuck with murray's, it happens.



I hope you truely don't believe that.  You probably think he was "blocked into" Murray's knee later in the game, as well, even though the blocker was moving at least 90° in a different direction.


----------



## nickel back (Sep 28, 2011)

boothy said:


> fairley's helmet got stuck with murray's, it happens.  I played football for 15 years and had that happen countless times.  As far a chop blocking no one wants to see a kids knees get taken out no matter what team you pull for.  I have had my knee reconstructed and it is not pleasant.



your kidding right?

if his helmet was stuck why was he still driving/pushing down?

you may want to watch it again.


----------



## riprap (Sep 28, 2011)

Maybe you should "leave the sports forum to the experts".

This forum is full of them.


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 28, 2011)

boothy said:


> fairley's helmet got stuck with murray's, it happens.  I played football for 15 years and had that happen countless times.  As far a chop blocking no one wants to see a kids knees get taken out no matter what team you pull for.  I have had my knee reconstructed and it is not pleasant.



I've had both knees reconstructed, and you are right, it is unpleasant at best, but no way their helmets were "stuck" on that play, and if they were, fairley should have lifted his head, not driven it forward.


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 28, 2011)

riprap said:


> Maybe you should "leave the sports forum to the experts".
> 
> This forum is full of them.


----------



## jbird1 (Sep 28, 2011)

MudDucker said:


> If Ben has all of you nerds all fired up, he is a DGD!



That, he is.


----------



## jbird1 (Sep 28, 2011)

greene_dawg said:


> I wish the self righteous, delusional AU fans would quit it with the "UGA chop blocked first" so we played dirty after that nonsense. Did they even watch the game??? This is where it started. Fat boy intentionally dug his facemask into Murray's exposed chin causing him to get six stitches in the locker room and any OL worth their salt would do something to protect their QB. Fairly is a talent but he is a scumbag of the first order.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Those pesky facts always get in the way don't they?


----------



## locknut (Sep 28, 2011)

I "intensley dislike" Auburn; but for this weekend only...............WDE!, Geaux tigers, Roll Plainsmen!,.............er, whatever, just beat SC.


----------



## greene_dawg (Sep 28, 2011)

locknut said:


> I "intensley dislike" Auburn; but for this weekend only...............WDE!, Geaux tigers, Roll Plainsmen!,.............er, whatever, just beat SC.



Amen to that! I'm pulling for the entire state of ALabama this weekend. Fishing the Coosa river Sat morning, going to the house to watch the Dawgs, then to lake Jordan to set up camp and some more fishing while listening to Eli Gold. Should be a great weekend. Lake Jordan forecast is 76/48 Sat...


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 28, 2011)

Guys the Auburn fans who justify Fairley's behaviour have been doing so from the moment it happened and they are not going to admit how dirty it was.  Not then, not now, not ever.  I'm not talking about all Auburn fans just some.  They've defended him since it happned and nothing is going to change their minds.

All you are going to get is them trying to justify it at best.  At worst, they will somehow act as if you are out of line for talking about it, accuse you of "crying" and just generally act like kids about it.

We all know it was dirty.  We all know Trooper Taylor acted like a he belonged on a street corner after it happened.  Those things are not a matter of opinion, they are facts.  Anybody that can't see it is in denial or blind.

The folks that feel that way seem to feel as if Auburn was within their rights do and act however they pleased last year due to some huge imagined wrong done to them by someone.  It aint worth the headache arguing with them about it.

I just wish we had run somebody out there to pay Fairley's tail back for it in a way that fit what he did.  Oh well.  It's over now.


----------



## fairhopebama (Sep 28, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Guys the Auburn fans who justify Fairley's behaviour have been doing so from the moment it happened and they are not going to admit how dirty it was.  Not then, not now, not ever.  I'm not talking about all Auburn fans just some.  They've defended him since it happned and nothing is going to change their minds.
> 
> All you are going to get is them trying to justify it at best.  At worst, they will somehow act as if you are out of line for talking about it, accuse you of "crying" and just generally act like kids about it.
> 
> ...





Oh My, this outta get the boogs a little stirred. I do agree with everything you posted. Now its time to


----------



## fairhopebama (Sep 28, 2011)

oh, and may I add that Fairley was a great talent and did not have to play dirty. If you think about it, the talk now is not about how great of a player he was, it is how controversial/dirty his play was. I guess some are okay with that as a legacy...


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 28, 2011)

fairhope said:


> oh, and may I add that Fairley was a great talent and did not have to play dirty. If you think about it, the talk now is not about how great of a player he was, it is how controversial/dirty his play was. I guess some are okay with that as a legacy...



This is hilarious.  A bama fan and a UGA fan speaking for the rest of the world about how dirty Fairley is.    Now this is some no spin zone talk.

Back to the original topic, didn't Ben Jones have a really bad dirty cheap shot against MSU's Fletcher Cox last year??  Is that what he is shooting for as something special again this year?


----------



## LanierSpots (Sep 28, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Guys the Auburn fans who justify Fairley's behaviour have been doing so from the moment it happened and they are not going to admit how dirty it was.  Not then, not now, not ever.  I'm not talking about all Auburn fans just some.  They've defended him since it happned and nothing is going to change their minds.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





You guys should have never tried to end his game with the chop block.  That about the dirties hit in the book.   Ben Jones is one of the dirtiest players in the SEC.  And it is nothing new.  He hit Nick high while the new guy tried to take his knee out.  Fortunately, they were too slow to completely pull it off.  Roof said after the game that was the second time they did that in the Ga game but the first time the refs called it.   They were obviously tired of trying to block him so they were just going to end his day and possible his year.   


Both teams had multiple personal fouls in that game.  It was not clean on either side.   The last hit on Murrays knee was totally accidental but after getting whipped up and down the field for the second half, I guess Ben Jones was ready to fight since he could not block.   

But like you said, its over


----------



## lilburnjoe (Sep 28, 2011)

Don't ever accuse Tech fans for living in the past !!!


----------



## greene_dawg (Sep 28, 2011)

lilburnjoe said:


> Don't ever accuse Tech fans of living in the past !!!



Fixed it for you there brainwave...


----------



## greene_dawg (Sep 28, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> This is hilarious.  A bama fan and a UGA fan speaking for the rest of the world about how dirty Fairley is.



Keep it...


----------



## boothy (Sep 28, 2011)

Maybe I do need to watch it on a bigger monitor,  watched it on the phone.  But I know when the game is going and adrenaline is flowing you don't think about how to get untangled things just become instinctive.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 28, 2011)

Sneak preview of the big suprise...


----------



## greene_dawg (Sep 28, 2011)

Nitram... Now that is....




































Funny!!!!!!


----------



## LanierSpots (Sep 28, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> Sneak preview of the big suprise...




No way.  All those guys are still on two wheels..


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 28, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> You guys should have never tried to end his game with the chop block.  That about the dirties hit in the book.   Ben Jones is one of the dirtiest players in the SEC.  And it is nothing new.  He hit Nick high while the new guy tried to take his knee out.  Fortunately, they were too slow to completely pull it off.  Roof said after the game that was the second time they did that in the Ga game but the first time the refs called it.   They were obviously tired of trying to block him so they were just going to end his day and possible his year.
> 
> 
> Both teams had multiple personal fouls in that game.  It was not clean on either side.   The last hit on Murrays knee was totally accidental but after getting whipped up and down the field for the second half, I guess Ben Jones was ready to fight since he could not block.
> ...



Right is right and wrong is wrong and you can't make one the other no matter how hard you may try.

I know that it doesn't make much difference to you one way or the other so there's no sense in even talking about it.

Ben Jones may indeed be a dirty player.  Nick Fairley is a dirty player too. Trooper Taylor is something that I can not post here but most of us know what that is.  I'll just use the word common.  It just is what it is.  No matter how many times you try to say otherwise. I know that you are perfectly fine with that sort of thing and that comes down to fundamental differences in the way we view the world so there's no need in even debating it.  I stopped watching the NFL because of guys like Pac Man Jones and primadonas like T.o. but I know there are plenty of people who could not care less about that stuff and think it's ok. That's all.


----------



## Bad Company (Sep 28, 2011)

It doesn't matter how they get to the stadium. The Dawgs take this one by at least 7 pts.


----------



## GAranger1403 (Sep 28, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> No way.  All those guys are still on two wheels..



Is that the entire UGA 2-deep?


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 28, 2011)

Did I mention that Scam is a cheater too.


----------



## greene_dawg (Sep 28, 2011)

And their field is named after a Georgia boy...


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 28, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> Did I mention that Scam is a cheater too.
> 
> brownceluse
> banned


----------



## DSGB (Sep 29, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> They were obviously tired of trying to block him so they were just going to end his day and possible his year.
> 
> 
> Both teams had multiple personal fouls in that game.  It was not clean on either side.   The last hit on Murrays knee was totally accidental but after getting whipped up and down the field for the second half, I guess Ben Jones was ready to fight since he could not block.



No, they were tired of his dirty play, so they returned the favor. Maybe they should have speared the whole team. 

And again, that last hit was hardly accidental.

If I remember correctly, the AU players were the ones starting fights and getting ejected. I saw it and the referees saw it. Don't know what you saw?


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Sep 29, 2011)

Though I'm not a UGA fan, I think I will watch the game just to see what this big surprise is.

Question: should I watch Ben Jones specifically or is this gonna be a team thing?


----------



## greene_dawg (Sep 29, 2011)

A moment that UGA's Jones doesn’t want to define him


ATHENS -- More than a year later, Ben Jones remembers the play and can still describe it in detail. He knows it wasn’t his best moment. His coaches say he shouldn’t be judged by it.

It came in the waning moments of last year’s Georgia-Mississippi State game. Georgia was on its way to a bad loss and was frustrated. Jones was frustrated.

On a pass downfield Jones, the Georgia center, ran up behind Mississippi State defensive tackle Fletcher Cox, with whom he’d been battling all game. Jones dove at Cox, hitting him with his helmet on Cox’s side.

“All I had to do was get my head six inches in front of him, and it would’ve been legal,” Jones said.

The clip made Mississippi State head coach Dan Mullen irate. The SEC ended up suspending Jones for the first half of Georgia’s next game, at Colorado.

Jones and Cox will face off again Saturday, this time in Athens. Jones could take the chance to apologize, although he already did. He said he wrote Cox a letter “as soon as the game was over” and sent it.

“I felt bad when I got home,” Jones said this week. “I thought, ‘Man, that’s wrong.’ If that had happened to one of my players I would’ve been hot. But I apologized, wrote the letter to him and sent it the next day and hopefully that’s gone, and this is a new year.”

Jones said he never heard back from Cox, who is now a junior. Cox declined an interview request with Mississippi media this week, and Mullen said he had “no idea” whether Cox received the letter.

“That’s probably the end of it,” Mullen said this week. “It was a heat-of-the-moment deal, so I don’t think there will be anything to that.”

Jones also downplayed the return.

“He’s a great player, and just can’t wait for the challenge this week against him,” he said.

Jones is known as a hard-nosed player, but his position coach said Jones plays the right way, and doesn’t push the envelope.

“Ben plays hard. Not one time, before I was here when I followed Georgia and watched Georgia, not one time did I think Ben was anything (like) a dirty player,” said Friend, who spent the previous few years in the same position at UAB. “Ben plays like you’re supposed to play and gets after it. And he’s just playing hard, and that’s all it is to Ben. And you want everyone on your field playing as hard as Ben does.”

The Mississippi State loss was one of the low points of a low 2010 season for Jones and Georgia. Afterwards, he briefly considered the NFL draft, with the likes of ESPN’s Mel Kiper including him on their draft boards.

Jones said he filled out papers to get an advisory from the NFL draft board. But he came in later that afternoon and gave them right back.

“I didn’t want to leave Georgia with that taste in my mouth,” Jones said. “I said hey, we’ve got things to change.”

Jones continues to do his part at center, and could end up shifting to guard or even tackle if injuries call for it on Georgia’s depleted line. Friend proclaimed, only half-jokingly, that Jones could play anywhere except quarterback and tailback.

In fact, the past few Thursdays the coaches have let Jones try field goals. Not as an emergency kicker, but just for the fun of it.

He’s 2-for-2, according to Friend.

“They’ve cleared five foot and they’ve been line drives,” Friend said, smiling. “The last one skipped over. But in his mind it was a good kick.”


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 29, 2011)

greene_dawg said:


> “Ben plays hard. Not one time, before I was here when I followed Georgia and watched Georgia, not one time did I think Ben was anything (like) a dirty player,” said Friend, who spent the previous few years in the same position at UAB. “Ben plays like you’re supposed to play and gets after it. And he’s just playing hard, and that’s all it is to Ben. And you want everyone on your field playing as hard as Ben does.”



I think I finally get it after all this talk about Fairley, Jones, etc... if the player in question plays for your team he is "playing hard" but if the player in question plays for a rival then he is "dirty".  Got it.


----------



## fairhopebama (Sep 29, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> Sneak preview of the big suprise...



Do you think any of those scooter helmets are stolen? That can't be the UGA team because I don't think there are that many players with a valid license.


----------



## DDD (Sep 29, 2011)

Personally I mean, this all looks accidental to me.  

But I know, this is about Ben Jones and how dirty he is, sorry to try and derail the topic here.

Let's get back to Ben Jones dirty talk, because it's all in the past.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 29, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> brownceluse said:
> 
> 
> > Did I mention that Scam is a cheater too.
> ...


----------



## DDD (Sep 29, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> South GA Dawg said:
> 
> 
> > MmmmmHmmmmmmmmm!!
> ...


----------



## LanierSpots (Sep 29, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Right is right and wrong is wrong and you can't make one the other no matter how hard you may try.
> 
> 
> I am now nor never have I tried to make it right.  Not really sure why you continue to say that?  Though you guys did blow it out of proportion.
> ...




Did you also stop watching NBA basketball because of the actions of the players like Ron Artest?  


Stop watching Golf because of Tiger Woods?

Stop watching Baseball because some took steroids?  Stop watching the Braves because Chipper Jones got a Hooters girl pregnant?


Stop watching your favorite College football team because the programs Athletic director, who is suppose to set an example for the young men in the program, got caught cheating on his wife with a 25 year old girl while driving around drunk with her panties on his head?   

Did you stop watching College football because Terrell Pryor traded some dirty jock straps for a tattoo?  Because the U paid plenty of players.  Even got one an abortion?

I know I have not.  I enjoy all those venues regardless of a few bad eggs.  But that is just me.




I doubt it.   So if you decided to quit watching NFL football because of a few bad eggs, you must only watch Andy Griffith reruns.  


Just accept it.  You see things one way.  Thats it.  I have admitted that Nick made a dirty hit on Murray and should have been punished for it.  Numerous times.  But that hit does not mean its Ok to chop block him on go after him while he is down on the ground.  It also does not mean that everytime he broke through the double teams and got to the QB, it was dirty.  Like you said, he plays hard.  

And Trooper did nothing but try and get him off the field.  Not chest bumps or high fives like you see to want to say.  He is a coach that is different.  He wears his hat backwards and waves a towel.  Sorry that disrupts your south Ga world...


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Sep 29, 2011)

fairhope said:


> That can't be the UGA team because I don't think there are that many players with a valid license.



Since when has that mattered to them?


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 29, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> Did you also stop watching NBA basketball because of the actions of the players like Ron Artest?
> 
> 
> Stop watching Golf because of Tiger Woods?
> ...



South GA world?

Maybe I should start listening to rap and using words like "yo" and "hater".

I'm happy in "South GA world."  Thanks.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 29, 2011)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Since when has that mattered to them?



We emerge baby.  We  emerge.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 29, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> South GA world?
> 
> Maybe I should start listening to rap and using words like "yo" and "hater".:bounce:
> 
> I'm happy in "South GA world."  Thanks.



Fo real doe!


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 29, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> Fo real doe!



Dats how they role in nawf G.A. son.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 29, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Dats how they role in nawf G.A. son.



U means tha noth ATL boi!!!


----------



## riprap (Sep 29, 2011)

West siiiiieeeede in da house!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 29, 2011)

riprap said:


> West siiiiieeeede in da house!



East till I die boi!!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 29, 2011)

I would almost think you boyz lived in "South GA world."


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Sep 29, 2011)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> I wonder what it could be?



Well, if I know Mark Richt, it's either:
a) No attempts at TD's whatsoever on offense.  All scoring will be FG's, special teams, pick 6's, etc.

- or -

b)


----------



## chadair (Sep 29, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> I would almost think you boyz lived in "South GA world."



I aint even gonna "axe" y'all where this thread has gone


----------



## gin house (Sep 29, 2011)

This is football, its gonna get heated and when i see a guy tackle i like to see him hit to hurt, not intentionally injure someone but try to cream them.  Fairley, like him or not loved to hit and drive guys in the ground, its football.    Ben Jones is a master of holding, i will give him that.    Trooper Taylor.......That guy turns my stomach to see him bounce around like a crackhead on the sideline but i guess he gets across to their kids with his coaching.    I do have one question for the dawgs fans, why all the love and hype for Orson Charles???    EVERY time i watch UGA football ive never see much of anything good from him, he drops more than he catches from what i gather?


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Sep 30, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> Your probably right.   I dont think it is the QB that was the sissy.  I think it was the fan base.



Opinions vary.


----------



## LanierSpots (Sep 30, 2011)

Outlaw Dawgsey Wales said:


> Opinions vary.




Which is part of what makes this so cool.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 30, 2011)

gin house said:


> This is football, its gonna get heated and when i see a guy tackle i like to see him hit to hurt, not intentionally injure someone but try to cream them.  Fairley, like him or not loved to hit and drive guys in the ground, its football.    Ben Jones is a master of holding, i will give him that.    Trooper Taylor.......That guy turns my stomach to see him bounce around like a crackhead on the sideline but i guess he gets across to their kids with his coaching.    I do have one question for the dawgs fans, why all the love and hype for Orson Charles???    EVERY time i watch UGA football ive never see much of anything good from him, he drops more than he catches from what i gather?



Orson has had some drops this season for sure.  But when we actually get him the ball, he's pretty productive.  He's a matchup nightmare.  We like him.  As for Supa Troopa relating well to players, that's what people said about Lane Kiffin.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 30, 2011)

chadair said:


> I aint even gonna "axe" y'all where this thread has gone



Through da hood son, through da hood.


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 30, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Orson has had some drops this season for sure.  But when we actually get him the ball, he's pretty productive.  He's a matchup nightmare.  We like him.  As for Supa Troopa relating well to players, that's what people said about Lane Kiffin.



I'd take him in a New York minute, that guy is a player, very athletic for a tight end.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Oct 1, 2011)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> I wonder what it could be?



Bump


What was it?


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 2, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> South GA world?
> 
> Maybe I should start listening to rap and using words like "yo" and "hater".
> 
> I'm happy in "South GA world."  Thanks.



You guys sound like David pollock on talk radio, he would use words like "cheddar" and "dog". What a clown. Glad he got a new gig with espn, so I don't have to listen to him anymore. Now if we could only find a way to get Buck out of Atlanta...


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 2, 2011)

rex upshaw said:


> You guys sound like David pollock on talk radio, he would use words like "cheddar" and "dog". What a clown. Glad he got a new gig with espn, so I don't have to listen to him anymore. Now if we could only find a way to get Buck out of Atlanta...



Pollak was a DGD but he is nauseating to listen to.  It is like nails on a chalkboard when white guys try to sound cool by using "urban" slang.


----------



## dirtroad (Oct 2, 2011)

Six million dollar ham said:


> Bump
> 
> 
> What was it?






I watched the whole game."I ain't seed nuthon".


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 2, 2011)

Maybe he was talking about another arrest???


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 2, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Pollak was a DGD but he is nauseating to listen to.  It is like nails on a chalkboard when white guys try to sound cool by using "urban" slang.



He played at S. Gwinnett. He was the minority! He gets it honestly..


----------

